# المكشطه بالفيديو والصور والشرح المبسط



## عبير عبد الرحمن (21 يونيو 2009)

_المكشطه النطاحهshaper_









:20::20::20:









_التركيب_


تتركب من البدن الزي يحتوي صندوق التروس واليه تحويل الحركه الدائريه الي حركه تردديه تنتقل للتمساح وتمثل حركه القطع الرئيسيه والحركه التردديه في كل مشوار لتشغيل المنتج علي المائده عن طريق زراع يحرك ترس السقاطه وتثبت بمقدمه التمساح الراس الزي يحمل ماسك القلم ويستخدم مسمار الربط الموجود داخل مشقبيه ببدن التمساح في بدايه التشغيل ويحتوي الراس علي منزلق يمكن تحريكه الي اسفل واعلي بواسطه اليد وبزلك يتحرك القلم ويتم ضبط عمق القطع ويمكن تشغيل الاسطوانه المائله باداره الراس بالزاويه المطلوبه وتستخدم المقاشط لكشط المشغولات الصغيره ومتوسطه الحجم ويثبت المشغول علي المائده مباشره او باستخدام المنجله ويمكن تحريك المشغول الي اسفل واعلي باستخدام قلاووظ وعند وضع التشغيل تثبت المائده بواسطه المثبت للتقليل من الاهتزازات ويمكن تغير سرعه التمساح (عدد المشاوير في الدقيقه)عن طريق صندوق التروس 

:75::75::75:

ودي فيديوهات جامده عن عمل المكشطه


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZFFYIvTLiE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adRlGffXM5k


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fps0OR1eF_s

:12::12::12:


----------



## اسامة القاسى (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسة عبير


----------



## ايهاب1985 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanks


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

